# Farm Bureau Wants Runoff Limits Overturned – DTN



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Several major agricultural groups want the U.S. Supreme Court to define whether states or the federal government has authority under the Clean Water Act to implement and enforce specific nutrient standards.........

http://agfax.com/2015/11/06/farm-bureau-wants-runoff-limits-overturned-dtn/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The EPA needs a major budget cut. States Rights are being trampled the same as individual rights.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Central planning and management sounds so logicial, but isn't all that wonderful.

A neighbor spent some time in D.C. and found the EPA is full of Ag Experts who are three generations away from hands on agriculture. It is little wonder that many of the ideas that are pushed on us, are devoid of logic or common sense.

The man was smart enough to recognise his wife with a Nursing Degree was the better Combine Operator.

Until his retirement He was close to the best farmer in the County, even if he did have a Ph.D!

They are now enjoying a well earned retirement.


----------

